# Derby Datenbank "offline" und "online"



## SBehnen27 (10. Aug 2009)

Hi ihr alle.

Ich habe folgende Ausgangssituation: 
Eine dateibasierte Derby-Datenbank liegt in in einer lokalen Java Anwendung und wird dort von einem Benutzer verwendet. Nun möchte ich eine ähnliche Anwendung mit identischen Daten online zur Verfügung stellen.

Meine Fragestellung:
Kann ich die Datenbank-Dateien identisch mit dem offline-Betrieb einfach auf den Server übernehmen?
Ich stelle mir vor, dass ich die Dateien auf den Server kopiere und dort den Network-Server starte. 
Aktuell starte ich den Server ja "per Hand" im Java-Quellcode für jede Applikation explizit - das müsste natürlich im Server-Betrieb nicht machen. Es sollen ja mehrere Benutzer parallel arbeiten können. 

Hat jemand Tipps für mich? Besser als Tipps wären Aussagen oder Links, wo ich entsprechende Aussagen finde 

Vielen Dank,
Sebastian


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2009)

Ist denn die Anwendung für einen Multiuser Betrieb ausgelegt?
Wenn nicht, muss du sie so umschreiben dass sich die User nciht gegensetigi die Daten zerschiessen, und ausserdem müssten die Zugangsdaten zur DB (Username & Passwort) im Quelltext des Clients stehen und könnten damit sehr einfach in Erfahrung zu bringen sein.

Sowas wie ein Java Server (Backend) zwischen DB und Client macht da Sinn.


----------



## SBehnen27 (10. Aug 2009)

Die Anwendung, die auf den Server kommt, ist webbasiert. Die Anwendung ansich ist mehrbenutzerfähig. Konfigurationen wie Benutzerdaten usw. sind unproblematisch und werden in java-properties abgelegt. 
Der Zugriff auf die Datenbank ist nur lesend. Derby wird in diesem Fall im Read-Only Modus betrieben.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass ich die Daten nicht mehrfach generieren muss, sondern die Datanbankdateien für den Client so auch für den Online-Server nutzen kann.


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2009)

Na dann sehe ich da keine Problem ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## SBehnen27 (10. Aug 2009)

D.h. es ist egal, ob ich die Derby-Datenbank-Dateien auf einem Server oder Client verwende?


----------



## sparrow (10. Aug 2009)

SBehnen27 hat gesagt.:


> D.h. es ist egal, ob ich die Derby-Datenbank-Dateien auf einem Server oder Client verwende?



jup


----------

